#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Вегетарианство в китайской кухне

## Hang Gahm

Вот нашёл краткий обзор вегетарианской традиции в китайской кухне. Там же и про связь с буддизмом.
http://www.kitai-journal.ru/chinafoo...oy-pische.html

----------

AndyZ (14.08.2013), Аньезка (14.08.2013), Дмитрон (15.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.08.2013)

----------

